# Any way to improve SD quality



## RickGeh (Apr 11, 2008)

I recently made the move to HD and I got the 222 receiver.
Before the receiver came I was watching SD channels on my new HDTV with the SD receiver with no problems.

I got the HD receiver and now the SD channels look terrible. What happened? They are almost unwatchable, and no, it's not just the difference between HD and SD.
The SD channels looked good with the old receiver.

Is their any way to improve the SD channels?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

RickGeh said:


> I recently made the move to HD and I got the 222 receiver.
> Before the receiver came I was watching SD channels on my new HDTV with the SD receiver with no problems.
> 
> I got the HD receiver and now the SD channels look terrible. What happened? They are almost unwatchable, and no, it's not just the difference between HD and SD.
> ...


Perhaps its the upconverting to a HD being done by your 222. Try setting the output to 480P or 480I and see if the recording looks better. Obviously remember to switch it back to 1080i or 720P when watching HD programming.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd set it at 720P and leave it there.

Find someone who does professional ISF calibrations for a living and he can explain why.

The bottom line "why" is that with any broadcast or cable or satellite content, whether live or video taped or film, your eyes cannot discern the difference until the display size approaches 10 feet in size.

It's the same "why" the comparatively inexpensive 46" Sony 720P Bravia models from Wally World look so damn good alongside more expensive 1080P sets when viewing the same programming (broadcast OTA, cable, sat, whether live or tape/film)


----------

